# Cruel Logic



## Jim Johnston (Oct 11, 2007)

Check this preview out, gents!

[video=youtube;4qd1LPRJLnI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qd1LPRJLnI[/video]

Let's see if it makes it to the big screen.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Oct 11, 2007)

Sweet! Hopefully it does.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Oct 11, 2007)

When God goes - anything goes. The sheer folly of atheism (which defies man and humanizes God) has no rational foundation. A case of the lunatics taking over the asylum. I see no logic at all in the video. Thank God - 'we do not live in a fatherless universe' (J Duncan).


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah i saw this before a few days ago. I think its pretty cool


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Oct 11, 2007)

Man... I can't take it seriously when it is Buster Bluth sitting in the chair.


----------



## Answerman (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow, if only Hollywood and the MSM was controlled by presuppositionalists!

I heard a interview once with Brian Godawa where he claims to be a presuppositionalist and had studied and agreed with Van Til's presuppositional apologetic.

I pray for the day that all Christians thought biblically about every subject and would pool together their resources and begin to take back all the ground in the arts that we have handed over to the secularists.

If I owned a major media outlet, I would appoint Brian as president.


----------



## Jim Johnston (Oct 11, 2007)

Unfortunately Godawa is a bit to chummy with the federal Vision, even endorsing some tenets


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 11, 2007)

Man, that video is kind of freaked out! I have a few humanist friends who should see it, but they would probably get really angry with me if I showed it to them right now. I might post it on facebook.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 12, 2007)

HOw do we get the whole movie?


----------



## Jim Johnston (Oct 12, 2007)

Pergamum said:


> HOw do we get the whole movie?



it doesn't exist. that's a trailer to try and get studios excited in the project. When I talked to Brain last he said he wrote it and got a lot of interest and awards for screen plays from the horror segment. I think he's still trying to get it picked up, but I may be wrong. I haven't spoken to him in about a year.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Oct 12, 2007)

Tell him that Buster Bluth _cannot be in this movie_. For the love of all things good, do not put him in something that he wants people to take seriously!

SEAL!


----------



## ZackF (Oct 28, 2007)

Tom Bombadil said:


> Unfortunately Godawa is a bit to chummy with the federal Vision, even endorsing some tenets



Maybe he'll grow out of it in the long run. His movie review blog was being powered at the Chalecedon (Recon) Website for awhile. I can't find them at all now. I found his Hollywood Worldviews book helpful as well as it being one of my early exposures to Calvinism.


----------

